# Protect Panama's Red Frog Beach and Bastimentos Island



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

Protect Panama's Red Frog Beach and Bastimentos Island

http://actionnetwork.org/campaign/bastimentos?rk=a7ayi-Y18im3E

snippet:
"Bastimentos Island, located in Panama's Bocas del Toro province (on the Caribbean coast), shines as an ecological and cultural gem rich with coral reefs, dense tropical rainforests and indigenous communities. Among the diverse wildlife species of Bastimentos are night monkeys, three-toed sloths, numerous tropical bird and fish species as well as two distinct color variants of the strawberry poison dart frog -- the namesake of the fabled Red Frog Beach."


- this is a good opportunity for the dendroboard community to help save an important PDF area.

- apologies if this falls outside of acceptable material to post.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

count me in


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Yuri this is exactly what this section is for... Thanks for posting it.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Unfortunately my guess is that the almightly American dollar speaks louder to those pendejos and pendejas than appeals to save little frogs  

Bill


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Of course it does just like the almighty dollar is more important to us pendejos here as well.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Some of us use those almighty US dollars to save frogs and their habitat :wink: 

Bill


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Not nearly as much as we use to destroy them. :shock:


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

elmoisfive said:


> Unfortunately my guess is that the almightly American dollar speaks louder to those pendejos and pendejas than appeals to save little frogs
> 
> Bill


I wouldn't be so sure. The head of my research team got an email from ANAM asking for researchers that were working on the species. If I can, I'm going to get out there to do some transects so that we can get an idea about how dense the population is. The project is supposed to cover 9% of the island, so it'd be nice to extrapolate as to how many frogs would be displaced. One of the researchers that I'm working with thinks that the Red Frog Beach pumilio are a distinct morph, and as such, should be protected.

We went a couple weeks ago and walked to the shore from the south end of the island, and it was rather depressing to see. The great majority of what we passed through was already cut down and replaced with Teak, which was virtually devoid of frogs. We had to get within an 10 minutes of the coast before we saw frogs with any sort of density (the transect I did do, though, showed about 1 frog per 10 square meters, which is not very dense at all). I'm not sure on how big Bastimentos is, but with such a seemingly sparce population, I'd push for conservation. Hopefully, I can do 9 more transects before I leave at the end of next month so I can get a full data set to send to ANAM. And with any luck, I'll publish my findings for about 10 of the morphs, and I hope that RFB is one of the populations.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Goodluck


----------

